# Am I ready for this?



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I've NEVER done cables before BUT, here ishis is the hat I'd LIKE to make for myself http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-over-cables-hat
It says I need a cable needle, Um, what's a cable needle?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

A cable needle is a fancy gizmo for the unimaginative. 

No guts, no glory, I always say.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

A cable needle is just a short needle with both ends pointed.

That is a neat looking hat. Cables are not that hard to do.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)




----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

OK, so I improvised! I just used an extra knitting needle to hold the stitches that I skip. I'll post pics when I have more progress!  So far I just have a raised, snake looking thingie..............:shrug:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Something going REALLY WRONG here, for some reason I DON'T have a BRAID, it's just a raised zig zag................:help:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Should I be doing that chart x's three, to make the ONE ear flap??? :hair:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

those are the same one's I use Cyngbaeld. I also have a set that has grooves carved in. The nice thing about using the little wooden sticks, you can keep it behind your ear when you're not using it. The trick is to remember it's there when you're done knitting.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Frogging!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Unless you are very accomplished at cable knitting, you really need the short, two ended needle.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I like the curved cable needles.
They lay down out of the way while you knit the other stitches.

Mine are this kind and I use them all at various times.
http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Cable_Knitting_Needles__DKPCableNeedle.html


Jill, do you need help w/ that pattern?
Let us know, okay?
You can do it!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

UM, YES, PLEASE! 
FR, will make fun of me if I get some of those FANCY curved needles.:Bawling:
He is ALWAYS picking on me........:awh:
He even made fun of my work when he was teaching me to use a cutting torch the other day. We're making a Maple sap cooker, and he just keeps showing off. :bored:

DON'T let him know that I can't do these braids. If you do, I'll NEVER hear the end of it, how he did a cable on his sweater without even using a PATTERN! Ya Ya YA


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Jill, we all know that he doesn't know HOW to read a pattern, and he isn't much of a spinner yet either. 

What part is hanging you up?


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I REALLY can't get past the first 18 stitches
I CO 6sts
Then pearl back 6
K back the other way six, then I don't know what to follow, the key or the picture........


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

JDog1222 said:


> UM, YES, PLEASE!
> FR, will make fun of me if I get some of those FANCY curved needles.:Bawling:
> He is ALWAYS picking on me........:awh:
> He even made fun of my work when he was teaching me to use a cutting torch the other day. We're making a Maple sap cooker, and he just keeps showing off. :bored:
> ...


I didn't use no cable needles, neether.:bouncy:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

How'd I KNOW he'd show UP!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Ah smelt thuh coffee.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The key and the picture say the same thing.

You work the cable every OTHER rightside row.
3 rows of plain stockinette stitch then a cable.
It helps to put a marker into the cable right when you make it, then you can count the 'v's above it to see when to cable again.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

We could always just message over on fb, where there are fewer hecklers. :hrm: :bored:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I'll bet facebook has lousy coffee. :thumb:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

O WONDERFUL, coffee means he's pullin an ALL NIGHT fiber festival! NEXT, he'll be poppin' corn! :doh:

WHY won't it work for me then..........OK, I think it must be the every other right side row. 

It looks to me like on the first chain, you knit two stitches then Sl 2 sts in back then k2, then k the 2 stitches that you Sl, is that right?

Also, If Im doing knit down purl back, wouldn't I need to do the cable in a purl row?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Nope. You only cable on the knit rows. 
That cast-on row does not count.

Slip 2, knit 4, knit the slipped 2.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

O, I'm starting at the bottom, should I have started at the top?


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I k2, slip 2, k2, then knit the 2 I slipped........:bash:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Jill.

I went ahead and cast on to try and help you!

You start at the bottom of the chart.

Cast on, then knit 4 rows plain.
Then knit 2, slip 2 and hold to the back, knit2, then knit the 2 from the back.
Then 3 rows plain.
Then slip 2 to the front knt2, knit the 2 from the cable needle, knit2.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

O, well I just did slip 2 knit 4 you said to do. LOL 
OK, I'll try this way now.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Sorry.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

OK, now I'm ready for the next part to the cable, how's it go?


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I got the the second, does the next just go back to the first? I think mine is just doing a zig zag, LOL I'll keep working. The other part I had a hard time on was the increase.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

*cross right*

slip 2 to the front, knit 2, knit the 2 from the cable, knit2


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

This is not the nicest pattern.
It has issues, like mentioning how there are purl stitches on either side of the cable to make the earflaps wider? yet not showing them in the chart.

also, normally cable charts say 'cross right' or 'cross left'.
That is shown by the ****** lines.
For right crosses you hold the slipped stitches to the front.
For left: slipped stitches to the back.
You can SEE it with your eyes, and IDK why this pattern doesnt say it that way. 

Then after you make 3 repeats of this braid, you will have to increase 3 stitches. 
Do it on the rightside row. Highly recommended.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Not looking so good, I'll keep practicing. THANKS GAM! :goodjob:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have 2 repeats of braid done over 9 stitches, so far. 
Let me upload a pic.

I usually start patterns like this in the morning...when my brain is rested.
It is coming out though.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

O MY, I don't know what the heck my problem is..........yrs looks like a BRAID!:sob:
I think I'll try again, in the morning! :thumb:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Maybe an easier first cable pattern is needed.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

That's what I'm starting to think.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

In the morning maybe I can be more helpful too.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Try the Coronet pattern from knitty!
Tht is well-written and you will learn the braid. :thumb:


http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter03/PATTcoronet.html


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That was WIHH's first cable pattern I think. I love that hat.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It was my first one too.
Cables are not that hard but they need to be described properly in the pattern, esp at first.

I still am not good at crossing on the purl-side. 
that is super ADVANCED cabling. Most patterns dont have it, thankfully.
My brain starts smoking. LOL


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Patterns.

Hmph.

They's just like women.

Only fit fer complicatin' things.:drum:


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

This is what I really love about this forum...Just ask a question and someone will pop in with the answer and walk you through it!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Complicated things are good exercise, as you surely know.
Keeps your wits sharp. :thumb:


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

*ahem* Lets see you make a young'en all by yourself, FR! It takes 2.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL, good one Ravens  FR is just snippy because he can't follow a pattern to save his life. And he will rarely ask for help cause he doesn't want no stinkin help, and he knows full good and well we would all jump to help him too. I totally agree, following a pattern can take you out of your comfort zone and you can't grown and learn unless you are willing to get out of your comfort zone.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Okay, Okay, Knock it Off!

You can't pick on my prized student! (That's my job!)



> Don't make Me come down there!
> 
> - God


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Here is the very latest cast-on performed in the complete absence of patterns or higher adult supervision.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is what I am working on.
I guess that drawing is a pattern, though I keep changing it as I go.
No supervision will do that.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

*sigh* one day I'll be practiced enough to use the good yarn..... FR that's some nice stuff there. But I still don't know if I wanna tackle socks!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh, yeah...... socks.
I'm gunna haftuh try a pair some time to match one of my sloppy pajama sweaters......
When I'm done, they probably won't fit _in_side your shoes.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I've been working HARD today! They look kinda SAD but, I'm ready to connect my two ear flaps! DD says she'll wear them, even with the SCARY cable!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ahem, Cyndi, will you get your STUDENT under control, so the rest of the class can learn! :grumble:

Now, back to the learning process. Anyone know how to connect these two things? I'm somewhat LOST! :help:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Woo-hoo! You figured it out!
I would just use the 'e' cast on.

This video calls it the backwards loop cast on.
Same thing.

http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/backward-loop-cast-on


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Or, how about a knitted cast-on? The only problem with the e-cast-on or backward loop cast-on is that you get increasingly long bars between stitches and IMHO it starts to look awkward. http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/knitting-on-english


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

:umno:it's NOT the CO method that is going to make THIS hat look awkward! :hysterical: That'd b JDogs first attempt at knitting CABLES! ound:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Now there's an idea. :thumb:

Send the idiot kid who won't shut up and the giggly girl who has to sit close enough to hear his incessant ramblings out in the hall with a fleece, a set of combs, hand cards and a spinning wheel, and don't let them go to lunch until they have at least one bobbin full of nice, clean yarn.

I shoulda been a school teacher.......


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Forerunner said:


> I shoulda been a school teacher.......


Well, your tutorials ARE pretty good.......:teehee:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

HOT DOG!!!

I just LOVE a tutorial! :bouncy:


----------

